# Vacuum Sealers Revival



## smokergal (Jun 9, 2020)

Needing to replace my ancient original FoodSaver and Vacupak sealers that can no longer be rebuilt and not working well anymore.  Anyone familiar with Vacpak-It vacuum sealers?  Can't find much for reviews, but look almost like they came off the same production floor as the Vacmaster sealers.  Vacmaster  Pro350 and Pro380 are sold out everywhere except Waltons and considerably higher priced, and been out so long I'm questioning future availability of consumables and repair parts for them.  Also looking at Sorbent Systems CounterMate sealers (sub brand of IMPAK). Look like Weston sealers, stronger motors, almost half the price of Weston brand.  Yes, I have a chamber sealer, but tired of lugging that monster between home and cabin.  I'll let the chamber sealer live at the cabin for when we process whole animals, but need another sealer for at home, thinking of just going with one of these external vacuum sealers for everyday stuff.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 9, 2020)

There is another post about vac sealer recommendations a little farther down the list, it has some good recommendations in it.  The vacmasters are made by a company named ARY, we just bought a vacmaster 380 around Christmas.  We love it, but because of my own fault I had to order a new part for it, while talking with tech guy he said they might be switching to all chamber machines.  But you're right, the vac pack it looks almost identical,  I had no luck finding anything more about it except dimensions.  On Sunday lisa b  with vacsealers unlimited posted they are redesigning the vac sealers and will be out at the end of the month.  

Ryan


----------

